# My own recordings of Bach and Chopin



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

INTELLIGENT AND NICE PEOPLE OF TALK CLASSICAL

I hope some of you still remember me 

I was injured for all of the Fall and most of the Winter of my senior year of high school (this year ). I just recently regained the ability to play in the middle of January. Soon after recovering - I recorded some pieces for a college audition due by March 1st. I posted two of these pieces to a youtube channel, and I would love your feedback on them 

There is a lot of work to be done (especially in the chopin) so I would love to hear what you guys think I can do better on/what you think,

*BACH*: _Prelude and Fugue No. 15 from Book 1 of the WTC_






*CHOPIN*: _Scherzo No. 3 in C-Sharp Minor_


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome Back! I hope you have fully recovered and will continue to enjoy good health in future. :cheers:


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

samurai said:


> Welcome Back! I hope you have fully recovered and will continue to enjoy good health in future. :cheers:


Good to hear from you Samurai  Thank you so much


----------

